

Ooh! Ooh! My turn! Why Lisp? - muriithi
http://smuglispweeny.blogspot.com/2008/02/ooh-ooh-my-turn-why-lisp.html

======
joe24pack
I like how the post focuses on the practical aspects of using Lisp first. I'm
just a novice autodidact when it comes to Lisp, but the thing I absolutely
love when learning or playing with the language is the interactive top level.
I use SLIME on emacs when playing with Lisp at home. It reminds me a lot of
the interactive top level available with most good RDBMS manager apps for use
by DBA's and developers (TOAD, SQL Navigator, etc). It makes the work go by
quickly and you manage to accomplish a lot. In contrast, when at work
developing mostly Java web apps, web services, and stand-alone apps, progress
comes seemingly much more slowly.

------
gibsonf1
I must admit, I would have really liked to have seen _the_ John McCarthy ask
the question.

------
pchristensen
My reinforcing reply:

[http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/lisp-is-great-
beca...](http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/lisp-is-great-because-its-
an-ordinary-language/)

